# Upload großer Dateien?



## EOB (25. Jul 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein sehr seltsames Problem. Ich habe eine jsp Seite, von welcher ich Dateien hochladen kann. Das funktioniert auch prima, aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Dateigröße. Es klappt bis zu einer Größe von ca 4MB. Sobald die Datei größer ist, bekomm ich immer Probleme. Ich habe mal versucht zu Debuggen, aber er springt nichtmal an die entsprechende Stelle. Ich klicke also auf meinen Upload-Button und im Browser (IE) kommt sofort, ohne Wartzeit, diese Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden. Versuche ich das mit cURL, bekomme ich den Fehler 55, was soviel bedeutet wie Verbindung unterbrochen. FF geht übrigens auch nicht.

Woran kann das liegen? Ich versteh nicht, warum er einfach nicht in den Code für den Uploadbutton geht.

Jemand eine Idee?

DANKE


----------



## tuxedo (25. Jul 2007)

Kenn mich mit JSP nicht so aus, aber hat der Server vielleicht, ähnlich wie bei PHP, eine Config die die Filegröße beim Upload beschränkt?


----------



## BigBoss (1. Okt 2007)

hat jemand hierfür ne lösung gefunden?
ich hab gerade das selbe prob das er mir bei ca 4MB abbricht?
Gruß BB


----------



## EOB (2. Nov 2007)

das wird dann wohl die uploadgrenze sein ... wars bei mir. im .net framework nennt sich das maxrequestlength.

grüße


----------



## GastHier (15. Nov 2007)

Gibt keine Uploadgrenze in Java.

Bzw. weiß ja nicht, was du für ne API benutzt aber hiermit gings Problemlos.

http://commons.apache.org/fileupload/using.html


----------



## EOB (16. Nov 2007)

war ja auch .net...dachte aber ich frage mal überall nach , da ich nicht wusste, was es genau war.

grüße
eob


----------

